# dover-boulogne



## Frenchlily (Sep 16, 2005)

Have just booked ferry for next year, has anyone done this route and used an aire near boulogne?

Lesley


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

Lesley,

Yes. You on Speedferries, then?

We stayed on the harbour opposite the Speedferries terminal. There is also an aire at the Auchan service station on the same complex as the Auchan hypermarket.

Dave


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Dover - Boulogne*

Hi

Who is the ferry operator please?

Rapide561


----------



## Frenchlily (Sep 16, 2005)

We have booked with speedferries, slightly worried about width restrictions, this did,nt appear until after I had booked it! how strict are they?

Thanks for advice on overnight stays

Lesley


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

It's certainly a risk, Lesley. I've seen plenty of panel vans on there, and they just break the width limit. Haven't seen a coachbuilt yet .....

Dave


----------



## Frenchlily (Sep 16, 2005)

Just have to change the motorhome again......

I will ring them tomorrow,the ferries seem really expensive for next year, have been looking for 2 nights on internet,we checked the height and length and just got in with this one, and it is the cheapest, but sure we must exceed the width of 2 metres! 

Lesley


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

Hi Lesley

You may indeed have problems, see HERE


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

Lesley - when are you going? They might be a bit more lenient if you're in low season.

Gerald


----------



## SidT (May 9, 2005)

We used Speedferries a few times before the width restriction, we drove on turned around no problem. I have emailed the twice but have not had a reply. I am told they are very strict on the width. if they restrict vehicles to 2 metres they can get another row of vehicles on ( If you can believe them)
If you do get on, as you are docking look across towards the other quay and you will see motorhomes and coaches lined up along the quay. if you drive off the boat, go straight on for about 200 yards then turn left through an exit on to the street running along side the dock and come back on yourself and follow the signs for Nausica. very handy for the town and on the quay there are a number of friteries.
Hope you make it.
Cheers Sid


----------



## Frenchlily (Sep 16, 2005)

Rang this morning and a definate NO,also cannot refund over the phone so just sent E-mail.
Must remember to read the small print, thought it was a good deal.
If anyone has found a good ferry deal I would be grateful for some help,we are going in June 2007.
Quotes I have found £169 !!!!!

Lesley


----------



## Telbell (May 1, 2005)

I rang caravan club to see what prices were available for April 2007 (short channel crossing) they suggested I leave it till early 07 to check for deals. I certainly wouldnt book yet for June at that price


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Trans Europa FErries*

Hi

I have just looked at these prices for you

Out - April 07th (Sat

Return Sat 21st April

£78.00

www.transeuropaferries.com

Yes, you might be a bit off route, but the ferries are empty, they do not mind if you are a foot over length and the food is good and cheap!

Rapide561

PS - you can sleep on the docks at Ramsgate the night before your crossing. Just tell the security people and show them your booking reference. No dogs allowed, however, if that is a consideration.


----------



## Telbell (May 1, 2005)

Thanks Rapide- hadn't considered that route-I'll have a look-thanks


----------



## Telbell (May 1, 2005)

Juat had a look- sure they aren't fussed about length- even if over a metre over 6m?-also not sure my oh would stand a 5hr trip! will consider though


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*TEF*

Hi

If you are above 6.00m, you need to book by phone on 01843 595522.

When I asked for a price for the Swift, I told her the length, 7.5m and she said "oh i will call it 7".

The crossing is lengthy, but as the ferries are so empty - other than lorries and containers, there is loads of room to chill.

I would use them again but for the doggy issue.

There are cabins on board if required.

Also look at www.eurotunnel.com - there are lots of £61.00 single fares about - even for July and August!

Rapide561


----------



## putties (May 18, 2005)

We booked for July 2007 with Eurotunnel for £120 return August but on last train out.

Putties


----------



## Telbell (May 1, 2005)

Rapide- thanks- I owe you one (  ) Booked for April at £98. Not much further to Ramsgate for us and the Ostend destination will suit our intended foray into Netherlands, Booked an early (0700) ferry. Do you know of a decent and safe stopover near the Ramsgate terminal please?


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*TEF*

Hi Telbell

I am pleased to have provided the link.

You can arrive at the terminal in Ramsgate the night before and sleep there. Just show your tickets to the security staff. (That is the present policy.)

I suggest however you have a word with them nearer the time on 01843 595522.

Interestingly, for your destination, you will save a few bob on diesel too at the other side!

Rapide561


----------



## Telbell (May 1, 2005)

Thanks again- I'll do that- and will make sure the tank's not too full on arrival at t' other side :lol:


----------

